# Natural Instinct- sad news



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Saw this elsewhere and thought I'd share for anyone that feeds this:



> Been asked to give this a share..... lot of people were wondering why these very popular folk were not at their desks...
> 
> FOUNDERS EXIT BLOSSOMING PETFOOD BUSINESS
> 
> ...


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

Interesting. I did like the food but I would never regularly buy it because of the price, tbh. I wonder what they will go on to do now...


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

GoldenShadow said:


> I did like the food but I would never regularly buy it because of the price, tbh. I wonder what they will go on to do now...


Same. I started off on NI whilst I got to grips with how to balance it myself and now source raw and balance it myself as considerably cheaper. 
Still used it occasionally for travelling etc.
A great food though and the founders have to be admired for their integrity and commitment to maintaining the quality of their product.

I hope they will start again with a new company but without the pressure to reduce quality by profit minded shareholders. 
I'm sure they'd have lots of customers who would follow them if they did so.


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

lemmsy said:


> Same. I started off on NI whilst I got to grips with how to balance it myself and now source raw and balance it myself as considerably cheaper.
> Still used it occasionally for travelling etc.
> A great food though and the founders have to be admired for their integrity and commitment to maintaining the quality of their product.
> 
> ...


Yeah I'm wondering if it will be like Jon Angell from Fish4Dogs 

I did like their mince and if they had chicken carcasses etc available cheaper I probably could have been sucked into using them because the customer service etc was fab. I will probably be wary now though. FishDogs introduced a new more mediocre food and it has worsened them a bit in my eyes. I don't like the way they faffed.

Again makes me happy I feed raw though and use suppliers/butchers, less for us to get caught up on if things change that don't suit our dogs!


----------



## Born2BWild (Jun 6, 2012)

Where can we read up on this?


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Parting of the ways at raw pet food company


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

Interesting thank you

Always sad to see a british company go down


----------



## sopott (Dec 30, 2012)

hmm, i was planning to take some of it on holidays, maybe i'll buy it now, before any major changes are made... hols are in july, i guess it will last in the freezer. it is great food and snoopy loves it, too expensive for everyday use, though.


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

That's sad


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

I wonder what has really gone on?


----------



## reallyshouldnotwearjods (Nov 19, 2012)

hmmmm where I understand said market that existed I can not see how they got away with charging what they did for stuff my butchers sells me for pence x


----------



## tincan (Aug 30, 2012)

I have to be honest , i stopped buying from NI months ago , i felt the product had gone down in quality , and was expensive , unable to get what the girls liked ... rabbit and wild bird ......... orders where late , by several days , the food changed looked like a plate of mush ...... it is a shame but imho , something was going on for a long time behind the scenes , who knows ? even so it is sad when a company who so many have bought from folds


----------



## 912142 (Mar 28, 2011)

Reading between the lines it sounds as though the Baukhaus family want to increase profits by lowering the quality and that seems to have gone against the grain with McVey and others.

He stopped me at Crufts to admire Denver and gave me some samples and I have to say although Denver and the others ate it - it didn't seem the best quality for the price - it just looked like mince which surprised me having read all the bumf around their product.


----------



## pogo (Jul 25, 2011)

Sad, but they were always far to expensive for my liking!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

reallyshouldnotwearjods said:


> hmmmm where I understand said market that existed I can not see how they got away with charging what they did for stuff my butchers sells me for pence x


Yes I do get what you mean. 
I think it was probably the convenience of having it done "complete", just bung it in a bowl.

And same... I supply my raw stuff now mostly from local butchers. And alot of it I don't even pay for. I get a couple of bags (buckets) of offcuts for nothing (bung a few coins in the charity box). Only buy the raw minces/diced meat and offal. The vast majority of the bone content we get for free too. Although sometimes do buy.

Massively cheap compared to what prepared raw companies charge.


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Oh no this is just typical. I managed to get hold of just a couple of NI to try without having to spend £20+ with minimum weight order etc. 

My dog really loves it and I have found it hard to get a food besides dry that is grain free. She isn't keen on fishmongers at all which is a shame. 

She doesn't like Natures menu at all but does anyone know a good alternative to NI?

I was just going to feed NI couple times a week and then Eden dry the other days due to price. 

I would do it myself but the local butchers shuts quite early plus only offers cow bones which I heard to dense for dogs teeth. Other butchers won't sell me bones incase she chokes tried to explain about barf but he was rather rude. And am in work or college till late. So most of the meat we get is from Asda and is expensive plus don't offer much. Don't drive either and not got lots of space in freezer. Also I can't help but feel anxious with her eating bones. I don't mind ribs but chicken wings terrify me.


----------



## Old Shep (Oct 17, 2010)

this comany haven't "folded" or stopped trading-they have merelt sacked 2 of their senior staff.

Maybe they'll get better!!


----------



## lemmsy (May 12, 2008)

Old Shep said:


> this comany haven't "folded" or stopped trading-they have merelt sacked 2 of their senior staff.
> 
> Maybe they'll get better!!


Have you got a link?

The stuff I've read says the founders of the company have left with immediate effect.

The cynic in me (and just from reading their statement) says that they felt their aims with the quality of the food were compromised by shareholders profit aims. 
May of course be wrong.

I never used to feed this food much because of the price but it seems a shame, all the same.


----------



## caninedivine (Mar 29, 2013)

as all has been said before . they aren't closing down just the 2 guys that found and built the brand have left. they are superb and generally lovely guys and i'm sure they will do well whatever they do. 

also just to mention you can always get NI from us at canine divine . just click the banner below. there's no minimum order either


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I think it was probably the convenience of having it done "complete", just bung it in a bowl.


DAF and many other suppliers provide a 'complete' raw mince too. In fact, the one thing they didn't include in most of their minces was offal.

I've raised a litter using the puppy paste and would do that again, but for my large adult dogs it is way too expensive even with the 30% bulk discount.


----------



## suespoon (Jan 18, 2012)

Now that is a great shame. We bought a couple of packs from a local supplier to use as emergency supplies but decided we could just as easily make the food ourselves. However, we actually thought it was cheap in comparison to our homemade!! Let's hope they start up again with their principles intact.


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

caninedivine said:


> as all has been said before . they aren't closing down just the 2 guys that found and built the brand have left. they are superb and generally lovely guys and i'm sure they will do well whatever they do.
> 
> also just to mention you can always get NI from us at canine divine . just click the banner below. there's no minimum order either


Sorry for being off topic but ive been trying to visit caninedivine web site but unable to access it keeps saying shop is closed !!


----------



## reliable65 (May 5, 2013)

Tilldob said:


> Sorry for being off topic but ive been trying to visit caninedivine web site but unable to access it keeps saying shop is closed !!


They have closed down



caninedivine said:


> Yeah we closed down s we weren't making enough and we got annoyed at all the problems with frozen food and customers. good whilst it lasted thank you


----------



## Tilldob (Dec 27, 2012)

Thanks. Thats a shame though.


----------



## william96 (Dec 27, 2012)

I was in an NI stockists today and was told that the original NI founders have set up this company Nutriment Anyone tried it yet?


----------



## Kimbamocca (Dec 30, 2011)

I ordered today at Nutriment and am sure the new food will be very good! 
Will let you know if my dogs love it.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

id better get a decent mincer bought in then I reckon.booo!

Expensive cat food but does wonders for the cats.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

Kimbamocca said:


> I ordered today at Nutriment and am sure the new food will be very good!
> Will let you know if my dogs love it.


Just contacted them as it looks like they are not stocking the cat food yet  I'd be interested to see how it works out price wise compared to NI because feeding 4 cats and a Rottweiler from NI is expensive


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Just contacted them as it looks like they are not stocking the cat food yet  I'd be interested to see how it works out price wise compared to NI because feeding 4 cats and a Rottweiler from NI is expensive


There has been posts about it on FB and they are still in the early stages and still adding stuff so I am sure the cat food will be along soon.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

lozzibear said:


> There has been posts about it on FB and they are still in the early stages and still adding stuff so I am sure the cat food will be along soon.


Ohh cool, I hope that they ship to Northern Ireland because it's a pain to get anything here  even for the dogs.. My stockist for Cats and Cian, has to order in stuff when I order from her tad frustrating...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Just contacted them as it looks like they are not stocking the cat food yet  I'd be interested to see how it works out price wise compared to NI because feeding 4 cats and a Rottweiler from NI is expensive


tell me about it we have 9 adults and we have kitten most of the way through the year for example feeding 6 kittens for 13 weeks and that's just one litter and we have anything between 4-6 litters a year different queens of course,but yes very very expensive east go through 2 tubs a day so £5 a day when we have kittens its worse.


----------



## Meezey (Jan 29, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> tell me about it we have 9 adults and we have kitten most of the way through the year for example feeding 6 kittens for 13 weeks and that's just one litter and we have anything between 4-6 litters a year different queens of course,but yes very very expensive east go through 2 tubs a day so £5 a day when we have kittens its worse.


Woooooooo won't complain about my 4 again  Just checked and tbh it's the same price really if not a tad more expensive  £2.50 a 500g tray of Beef..  But ingredients look good......... Still to scared about DIY for the cats, don't mind it for the dogs, but worried that I'll miss things out on the cats...


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Meezey said:


> Woooooooo won't complain about my 4 again  Just checked and tbh it's the same price really if not a tad more expensive  £2.50 a 500g tray of Beef..  But ingredients look good......... Still to scared about DIY for the cats, don't mind it for the dogs, but worried that I'll miss things out on the cats...


if you can get a mincer spid is super at the percentages at what needs to go in nbn sell a great chicken mince very cheap which you could you as a base food then just add the extra offal AND LIVER AND A BIT EXTRA MUSCLE MEAT,WHOOPS SORRY BOUT THE CAPS.


----------



## lozzibear (Feb 5, 2010)

Meezey said:


> Ohh cool, I hope that they ship to Northern Ireland because it's a pain to get anything here  even for the dogs.. My stockist for Cats and Cian, has to order in stuff when I order from her tad frustrating...


They have a FB page so you could always ask them about shipping, I know Suzanne Brock is on another FB page and she is trying to make sure she gets back to everyone's questions etc. https://www.facebook.com/nutrimentraw?fref=ts


----------



## RachRubyx (Jan 23, 2013)

Looks fab loving all the added seeds/veg/herbs etc. I was going to order some NI because its easier for my mum to feed and find it hard to get a raw supplier in Liverpool and don't have freezer space.

Also I seen someone ask on FB if they are going to deliver to Northern Ireland and they said "We will be able to delivery to Northern Ireland shortly. If you can make your order by telephone then we can let you know if we are ready to ship there."

*They have same offer as NI where if you introduce a friend you get £10 off next order and they get £10 order of their first order. If anyone would do this with me be grateful. Feel cheeky but both save money 
http://www.nutriment.co/making-friends/
*
Anyone know when the chicken be available it's on wishlist. 1.5kg for £3 marvellous I know u can get mince from other companies cheaper but as I said need to bulk buy. It's still cheaper than the butchers or supermarket mince paid £3 for 700g today at Asda for beef mince. Add veg/seeds/herbs and coconut oil and salmon oil ect it adds up so the new company is well worth the price.

Also does anyone know delivery price yet?


----------



## tinaK (Jun 12, 2010)

I've spoken to the original people they've set up on their own.

Nutriment

I'm not sure what's fully gone on, but it was to do with the quality of food not been what it used to be. What I do know, is my friend has fed NI for a long time, and has said the last two orders haven't been wat they used to be like quality wise.

You can place orders but they aren't starting deliveries until Monday, as they're waiting for packaging for orders to arrive.

I've placed an order, as I want to feed mine raw


----------



## GoldenShadow (Jun 15, 2009)

cloversmum said:


> I've spoken to the original people they've set up on their own.
> 
> Nutriment
> 
> ...


Oooooh I'm liking the branding!


----------



## Cindygirl1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I spoke to the company this morning and they are doing a big production today and hopefully as well as chicken and turkey they hope to have the salmon and beef receipes done today. I love that they have the kidney and liver added to all flavours. I was using N.I for the am feeds but it didn't seem the same and for the first time my girl smelt it a few times before SLOWLY eating it, I'm so glad this company is up and running and will DEFINATELY change from N.I to them.


----------



## madaboutgreys (Sep 29, 2011)

Reading this thread in the last few minutes I've gone from despair (sad news about NI founders leaving) to elation (Nutriment start up). What a useful forum this is!


----------



## leicesterlad (Feb 9, 2012)

There's often two sides to every story as the attached open letter from Natural Instinct shows.

The big question is, who to believe?


----------



## suespoon (Jan 18, 2012)

Trying to read the letter but can't open it. Can someone post a link instead? I use NI for tripe and hope to use N for other food so......! Thanks.


----------



## DirtyGertie (Mar 12, 2011)

suespoon said:


> Trying to read the letter but can't open it. Can someone post a link instead? I use NI for tripe and hope to use N for other food so......! Thanks.


I managed to read it by clicking on the attached thumbnail which brings the letter in a box on the screen, click a second time and the screen has just the letter but with a magnifying glass with + in the middle, click a third time and it should make the letter big enough to read . Although I've never used Natural Instinct I've followed the threads about what's happened and this letter is interesting, but who knows what the truth is .


----------



## suespoon (Jan 18, 2012)

Many thanks. It worked! Who knows the truth? Only those involved, I guess. If there is a High Court action pending, it seems odd that they would immediately set up in direct competition AND in contravention of a contractual agreement. No doubt any legal action will eventually become public knowledge.


----------



## Ruffers (Oct 27, 2011)

I went to have a look around Nutriment today.

As they are so new, there wasn't much to see but we were shown the fridge - the vegetables looked very fresh. There wasn't any meat for us to see as they process it so quickly (I think she said a day & a half from slaughter to grinder). Everything was very clean.

After a look at the factory we all sat down with a cup of tea and she answered our questions and told us about future plans for the company.

We even got a few sample packs! 

If you are in the area it's definitely worth popping in, dogs are welcome in the shop bit too


----------



## slackaliceinspace (Sep 12, 2013)

Does anyone who uses Nutriment want to be cheeky and take advantage of the refer a friend offer, £10 each off next order.
Making Friends
private message me if you would like to do this
thanks


----------



## Mintz (May 23, 2014)

2 updates:-

*1]* Directly related to this thread, here is a recent publicly published letter

*2]* Readers may like to visit _Nutriment_, a company born out of this debacle and offering enhanced raw feeding industry rated @5/5 and devoured by our 8 dogs and cats in seconds :drool: - including our disabled rescue, Rocky :devil:

Posted by a Customer :thumbsup:

P.S. If you namecheck Rocky you'll get a generous discount off your 1st order with _Nutriment_ - just sayin'


----------



## slackaliceinspace (Sep 12, 2013)

Sounds like a really nasty business has gone on with Natural Instinct. My dog is fussy, sometimes doesn't eat and was quite underweight. I found NI and for the first time he was keen to eat and put on weight. He is 6 years old, I have tried every different kind of food over the years, to try to tempt him to eat.

The last few deliveries from NI (spring 2013) were not right. Some meat smelled off, my dog didn't eat it as much as it had done, and started to lose weight again. Hey ho, here we go again I thought and I decided to source something else as NI as clearly not suiting him. I found this and similar threads and discovered Nutriment and decided to give it a go, this was summer 2013.

He loves the nutriment food, he doesn't eat much, so it's not too expensive, and to be honest as he is so fussy it's worth the money to see him eating well and looking healthy. He had very itchy skin, and I have noticed he hardly scratches now, I put that down to taking all the additives and crap out of his diet. 

I get the starter packs for £18 as I found the delivery charges quite expensive. I am sounding like an advert now ha ha. Anyway I wanted to share my experience in case it is helpful to someone else. I thoroughly recommend the food, but if you have a big dog it might be expensive. They do big blocks of food I guess that is cheaper, my dog eats 200/250g a day of meat, so I have never tried the big blocks. The delivery is quick, the packaging very sound, it keeps it frozen even in the summer. The customer service is good too. One day the delivery man left the box behind a bin and didn't leave a card, I found the box the next day and it was partially defrosted, I contacted Nutriment and they refunded it with no hassle, which was good.

Anyway I find them really good, and my dog (welsh terrier) loves it.


----------

